
A curious cold spot in the Atlantic has scientists deeply worried - ColinWright
http://inhabitat.com/a-curious-cold-spot-in-the-atlantic-has-scientists-thinking-their-worst-fears-have-come-true/
======
FormFollowsFunc
The colder than normal Spring and Summer in Ireland was quite noticeable and a
bit weird. It was if there was no summer. If the North Atlantic Conveyor
stops, Northern Europe will end up with a climate more like Canada.

